# Gingerbread and Nandroids



## alershka (Jun 9, 2011)

I posted this on another forum but really didn't get too much direction so I'm hoping that someone here might be able to shed some light on this...

Since TBH released the first GB leaks for the DX, I've noticed that restoring a nandroid (taken via CWM while my system running gingerbread) via CWM does not work like it did with Froyo.

I've tried the following and neither seems to work for me:
* clear user data, format system then restore backup
* clear user data, install .596 deodex, restore backup

In both cases, when the system boots up, I am faced with non stop force closes and a basically unusable phone.

What I have been doing is : clear user data, install .596 deodex, custom restore of user data

This works for the most part but I still have to go in and restore some system settings, re-remove blur bloat, reinstall imoseyon patch, re-edit prop files, etc. Am I missing something or is there some sort of incompatibility with CWM and gingerbread?

I am running the DroidX version of bootstrapper, with USB debugging turned off. The version number is 1.0.0.3. I am running version 2.5.0.7 of ClockworkMod and according to ROM Manager, it is up to date. However, when I hit All ClockworkMod Recoveries in Rom Manager, I am presented with four versions with higher version numbers.

Any thoughts?


----------



## johnjutrasii (Jun 6, 2011)

What you need to do is boot into clockwork recovery, restore you nandroid, then reinstall the version of .596 you used to get to .596.

After this when you reboot it should run just fine. The only downside is losing any mods you had such as bettery icons and crt off, but after a successful reboot you can just reapply them to your phone.

Sent from my Droid X running GB .596 rooted and deodexed,patiently waiting for tranquility 4


----------



## fc127 (Jun 6, 2011)

alershka said:


> I posted this on another forum but really didn't get too much direction so I'm hoping that someone here might be able to shed some light on this...
> 
> Since TBH released the first GB leaks for the DX, I've noticed that restoring a nandroid (taken via CWM while my system running gingerbread) via CWM does not work like it did with Froyo.
> 
> ...


The only time I have noticed this is when restoring a stock nandroid from ApeX... I get the same force closes. So what I started doing is, while in clockworkmod recovery, I restore the backup and immediately flash the .596 zip from TBH. That seems to work. Haven't had to restore a nandroid of a Tom on GB though.

Also, fwiw, Droid X Bootstrapper has give lots of people problems. I would recommend using Droid 2 Bootstrapper instead. I have also heard that Rom Manager has been giving people problems on DXaince its inception. I have never used it, so can't help there.

Stomped from my DX


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

I have only had the fc issues with Apex backups but I learned to flash Apex zip after the backup and the problem resolves. I use Droid 2 bootstrapper only. I have had one backup that failed due to md5sum error but the rest worked fine. I think the suggestion to flash the appropriate base fiLe after the restored backup is the most sensible approach if you have tried everything else. I saw some posts @using droid x bootstrapper but I would not suggest it since all the devs agree D2 is the right one for gingerbread. GOOD LUCK.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

I am getting issues where my Android restores hang party through the process. Not just a corrupt Android as every backup I have done since moving to GB has had this issue.

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

mikejs78 said:


> I am getting issues where my Android restores hang party through the process. Not just a corrupt Android as every backup I have done since moving to GB has had this issue.
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


What app do you use to make the back up?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## teh_g (Jun 6, 2011)

I find doing an advanced restore of just data works, as long as none of your user apps are system apps. For example, Gmail is a system app in stock Moto GB in Apex it is not a system app.


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

I've never been able to restore a backup made from CWR on my X. Always MD5 errors. You'd be surprised how fast you get at restoring all your settings when you do it every time you flash something.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> I've never been able to restore a backup made from CWR on my X. Always MD5 errors. You'd be surprised how fast you get at restoring all your settings when you do it every time you flash something.


Do you rename the backups?


----------



## RRuReady (Jun 12, 2011)

mwaters33 said:


> I've never been able to restore a backup made from CWR on my X. Always MD5 errors. You'd be surprised how fast you get at restoring all your settings when you do it every time you flash something.


As the post above me suggests, renaming your backups could be the problem. I had that happen but realized shortly later that only the backups that I had renamed with spaces in them did not work. So if you are naming them something like "596 Apex RC2", name it "596.Apex.RC2" and it should work after that. That was my experience anyway.


----------



## Droid-Xer (Jun 7, 2011)

Yup don't use odd characters. Use dashes or underscores or period's


----------



## mwaters33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Droid-Xer said:


> Do you rename the backups?


It's been so long since I've made one that I don't even remember. I'll have to give it another go and see if that was my problem.


----------



## Jnehama (Jun 9, 2011)

And themed backups don't work all that well. And Apex has its own special rules which requires flash of the apex file after the restored backup. It's gotten a bit complicated since gingerbread came along.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## mikejs78 (Jun 7, 2011)

Jnehama said:


> What app do you use to make the back up?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


CWM. And no I do not rename my nandroids.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

